# Has anyone sold a mount to Bass Pro or Cabelas (or a similar store)?



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Couple buddies and I were talking about it and none of us know anyone who has gone through this before. Curious what kind of money you can get for a mount, and did a replica mount come with it? Thanks.


----------



## ETHIKILL (Feb 11, 2010)

Last year Cabelas paid 13k for a piebald. I thought somewhere I did hear of 6 figures though, but can't confirm.


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

my dads friend sold cabelas a canon (from like the civil war) he got alot of money


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Not me.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

My trophies stay with me. No $$$ will make me change my mind:embara:
Of course I have to shoot one first!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

sirrobinhood said:


> My trophies stay with me. No $$$ will make me change my mind:embara:
> Of course I have to shoot one first!


so if you shot a buck and Bass Pro would give you $25k plus a replica mount that is spitting image, no dice?


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

I know that Bass Pro(not sure about Cabala's)will take mounts on loan for a certain amount of time,then return them to their owners.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

I worked at the Cabelas her in Manitoba, back before it was Cabelas and I donated a few sheds. Big knarley ones that had no other use. They still use one to this day in the scope display.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> so if you shot a buck and Bass Pro would give you $25k plus a replica mount that is spitting image, no dice?


I'd seriously have to chew the fat on that one. 25k would give me a pretty dandy new rigged out walleye boat.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I know a guy whose Uncle shot some monster non-typical on their property in Iowa. I forget the score, 230s or something? Either way, I think he sold it for $25,000 and was given rights to a dozen or so replicas.


----------



## mr alien x (Sep 26, 2010)

Gander mountain "rent" your mounts. they switched owners and the old one took all the mounts so they offered 500$ worthof "gander money" each mount


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

A few years ago i got an email that was going around said this...

This buck was shot at a property in Grant County. We saw a buck with 16 inch tines two years ago. It could have been him or a relative. Anyway, Grant County produces some great bucks every year. This buck green scores 203 Typical, NET, not gross. If so, this would place this buck in the top three typicals all time in Wisconsin, and that includes the great Jordan Buck at 207 that was world record for decades. These pictures were taken in front of the Cabela's store in Prairie du Chien. The hunter shown in the picture a 15 year old Williams boy from Millville, WI. The deer was shot between Millville and Woodman. The buck was shot with a rifle during the youth hunt in early October. This deer has 16 inch tines. The manager at Cabelas offered him $25,000 on the spot the day the pictures were taken. Cabela's offer included making a replica set of antlers that look identical to the originals and the hunter would be able to keep the cape. The boy and his father turned down that offer. The manager then called the Cabelas headquarters in Nebraska and immediately got permission to offer the boy $61,000 for the rack. He still said no. Writers and photographers from various deer magazines descended on Wisconsin to see the deer so I'm sure you will see more about this buck in the upcoming days.


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have the pics but its too big to upload


----------



## tarsalgland (Jul 24, 2010)

Link to pics http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=387788


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

I would have no problem selling one of mine..shoot for 25k you can go on another trophy hunt! 

But in my honest opinion it would be an honor to say that you shot something big enough for the Cabelas or Bass pro loby!


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

Wonder what the going rate is for a caribou??? For enough money, anything of mine is for sale!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Hawgfan said:


> Wonder what the going rate is for a caribou??? For enough money, anything of mine is for sale!


Great mounts!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

No way I'd sell. Them offering replicas is telling enough. They can pay me for the rights to make a replica, but they're not getting the real thing.


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> Great mounts!


Thanks...here's a few more...


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

doesn that buck the wisconsin boy shot have a ohio tag on it


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

If I shot one they wanted id take a replica, imagine, that mount lives on in those stores long after youre gone and your great grandchildren kick the mount down off the bank of a landfill


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a seven year old daughter. 60k for deer and in the collge fund it would go. I would have the memory, the pictures, and 60k extra in the college fund, it is no brainer for me. I would smile and tell her, "Daddy loves you." Then I would take the check and tell her your diploma will go next to that picture and replica.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

for that kind of money id sell the rights of my trophy over to them and take a replica to collect dust in my house...for that kind of money id be going on 3-4 diff hunts and buyin the wife-to-be some nice stuff to allow me to go on those hunts haha...if i ever shoot something big enough to get the offer all they gotta do is tell me where to sign and show me the money...i wont be any less proud of my mount if its a replica sittin on the wall


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I have never sold them any mounts but I am pretty sure I helped them pay for a few.


----------



## Missouri Yeti (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree with Jshep40! 60K goes a long way these days and the replicas they do look pretty good.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

im just lookin at all the cool things i could do w/ that money..i bet my truck would like a lil money put in to buy a nice lift kit and such for lol...but it definately would mostly get put towards more hunting for sure


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

Mine would be gone! Don't care how big it was.


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

All I want is the back strap


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

I know a guy from Indiana that sold one last year to Cabelas. It seems like I heard he received $76,000 and $2500 per year in free gear for life and he got a replica.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

silentassassin said:


> I know a guy from Indiana that sold one last year to Cabelas. It seems like I heard he received $76,000 and $2500 per year in free gear for life and he got a replica.


wow, any details on the buck?


----------



## ohiobowhunter20 (Jul 3, 2010)

I would sell. Wouldn't care for a replica though


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am going to call BS on a lot of the stories about people getting big money for their deer. I shot a 232 inch buck and the most that was offered was $4,500 and it wasn't even for sale. I am not saying that some mounts are not puchased but I highly doubt that anyone is getting 60k+.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

$2500 in gear for life - that would be something! I'd need a larger home!


----------



## mike 04 gt (Sep 2, 2009)

i have a small piebald i would sale in a heart beat for that money. there was a 8 point in the woods also but it got hit by a car. heres mine


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's a link to the buck I am referring to. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1354702&p=1059283347#post1059283347


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a very hard time believing any of the second hand reports of deer that sell for tens of thousands of dollars. With replicas being of such high quality, not to mention all the pen raised deer that shed, I just cant see bucks that are not world/state record commanding a high price. I could be wrong, but would like to hear it from someone with first hand experience buying or selling before I buy into the hype. 

On a related note, the number that is being tossed around on the king buck that was shot in wisconsin was $30-35,000. This was when it was viewed as a potential world record, not the official 180 typical it is now.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Nov 24, 2007)

nelly23 said:


> I am going to call BS on a lot of the stories about people getting big money for their deer. I shot a 232 inch buck and the most that was offered was $4,500 and it wasn't even for sale. I am not saying that some mounts are not puchased but I highly doubt that anyone is getting 60k+.


This

I read an interview with a buyer for Cabelas. He said the stories of tens of thousands of dollars are laughable.


----------



## tarsalgland (Jul 24, 2010)

1Badboy said:


> doesn that buck the wisconsin boy shot have a ohio tag on it


Holy crap! I think it does. maybe he shot it in Southeastern Ohio and drove it to Cabelas in Wheeling WV to show it off. I would!


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

Sweetcorn said:


> This
> 
> I read an interview with a buyer for Cabelas. He said the stories of tens of thousands of dollars are laughable.


 I believe this.. that being said even $4.5K + a copy would get my mount dont care what it is


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Sweetcorn said:


> This
> 
> I read an interview with a buyer for Cabelas. He said the stories of tens of thousands of dollars are laughable.


Yep. It's always, "A friend of my uncle's buddy was offered 1.6 million and free hookers for life!"... all the while the actual world record animals don't command a fraction of that figure.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I would take $4000-5000 for a mount plus replica any day. That buys a lot of extra gear and the replica's are so nice these days its hard to tell a difference.


----------



## iawalleyeguy (Aug 10, 2009)

For 25k I'd let them mount my wife!LOL, Just kiding I'd sell in a heartbeat if they gave me a replica!


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd take 4-5 grand and let them keep the replicas, I dont see the point in giving up the original. I've never heard it being any insane amount of money, and I've always heard of the actual deer just being leased to a Cabelas for a period of time.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

z79outlaw said:


> I'd take 4-5 grand and let them keep the replicas, I dont see the point in giving up the original. I've never heard it being any insane amount of money, and I've always heard of the actual deer just being leased to a Cabelas for a period of time.


I don't know if that is the case or not cause if you look at a B&C book it will tell you who shot the deer then it will say who owns it. BP and Cabelas own a bunch of them.


----------



## Baldona523 (Feb 12, 2010)

My dad has a Booner pronghorn up in the local Bass Pro. He didn't really have the space up for it in the house and they didn't have one here at the store so he talked to the manager. They didn't offer him any gift certificates but he didn't ask either. It is just on load and he can get it back any time. Nothing special, just hanging up by the guns. It looks nice though. It's nothing close to a record, but it's a booner. I think a lot of the high dollar stories are bogus also, way too many 200+ inch bucks around these days for people to buy anything but a record or close to it.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

iawalleyeguy said:


> For 25k I'd let them mount my wife!LOL, Just kiding I'd sell in a heartbeat if they gave me a replica!


Replica of your wife?


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

dac said:


> [/COLOR]
> I don't know if that is the case or not cause if you look at a B&C book it will tell you who shot the deer then it will say who owns it. BP and Cabelas own a bunch of them.


I dont doubt that for a minute, I think theres some bucks out there that have real profitability either for there shear size or character that they can market then theres bucks they would like to have in there stores, but dont have any real profitability but are still great deer by any means.


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

KSNimrod said:


> Yep. It's always, "A friend of my uncle's buddy was offered 1.6 million and free hookers for life!"... all the while the actual world record animals don't command a fraction of that figure.


I didn't hear any mention of hookers but you may have to be 21 or older to get the hooker package:wink:


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

the wife replica will complain less and look good forever


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

tarsalgland said:


> Link to pics http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=387788


This buck was taken about 3 miles from where I hunt.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Wouldnt hesitate to sale one for $25,000 with a replica. Money talks.
DB


----------



## SlimTastic (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe I'm just cheap, but if they offered me a couple thousand and a quality replica I'd be all over it. No one is going to be able to tell its a replica and I'd still know I killed that deer.


----------



## riverraider (Jun 7, 2011)

Cabelas is very particular about the racks they want, but if you have a huge animal (record book stuff) they will pay alot.
At the Reno SCI national convention a couple years ago, a guy from my town was offered 100k for a huge stud mule deer.


----------



## OYOA (Jul 14, 2009)

In my CPA firm, I represented an estate with a big collection of B&C animals, world class taxidermy work, and more unique specimens than I could have imagined. You would be surprised what Cabela's offered. Insulted and working off rumors similar to the stories here, the family ask that we approach other groups. We did. Same prices.

The market is flooded with big animals, especially replicas. If it is an all-time world record, and the original, it might sell for big money. Just top 50 to top 100 B&C animals, as impressive as they are, are not worth a ton, just a couple times more than the cost of taxidermy.

This family eventually sold to Cabela's. Good money, but not one of the B&C animals sold for over $10K, and most for under $5K. That hardly covered the cost of this museum quality taxidermy. I laugh when I hear people talk about these five and six figure numbers. When talking to those groups who are supposed buyers at such high prices, they laugh about these stories. I would suggest they are just that, stories.


----------



## born2slay (Sep 16, 2010)

silentassassin said:


> I know a guy from Indiana that sold one last year to Cabelas. It seems like I heard he received $76,000 and $2500 per year in free gear for life and he got a replica.


That's a little tough to believe


----------



## brandonxc (Jan 21, 2010)

silentassassin said:


> I know a guy from Indiana that sold one last year to Cabelas. It seems like I heard he received $76,000 and $2500 per year in free gear for life and he got a replica.


that sounds like an AMAZING deal.


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

dac said:


> I have never sold them any mounts but I am pretty sure I helped them pay for a few.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

I have 2 whitetails, 1 caribou and 4 turkeys LOANED to the local Gander Mountain.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Baldona523 said:


> My dad has a Booner pronghorn up in the local Bass Pro. He didn't really have the space up for it in the house and they didn't have one here at the store so he talked to the manager. They didn't offer him any gift certificates but he didn't ask either. It is just on load and he can get it back any time. Nothing special, just hanging up by the guns. It looks nice though. It's nothing close to a record, but it's a booner. I think a lot of the high dollar stories are bogus also, way too many 200+ inch bucks around these days for people to buy anything but a record or close to it.


yeah your right . 200"+ bucks are a dime a dozen today


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 29, 2007)

Unless its a one-of-a-kind specimen or ranks highly in the record bucks (they may wish for exclusive rights for these) why the hell would they give hunters the kind of money being discussed in this thread? Instead of paying thousands and giving away replicas, they could just as easily buy the replica for a few hundred and no one would be the wiser. People aren't supposed to touch the mounts anyway, who cares if they are the original.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

That King buck was taken about ten minutes from where I live, but two hours from where I hunt. Beautiful buck.


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

born2slay said:


> That's a little tough to believe


It may not be true. It was third hand info so I can't verify any of it. But that's in the ballpark of what was reported. I hope for the kids sake that it is true because it would pay his way through college and set him up with gear for life, but after hearing the testimony of several of the others here, it sounds like the numbers may not be accurate. I can't say for certain either way.


----------



## Johnny Wade (Feb 28, 2011)

> i have never sold them any mounts but i am pretty sure i helped them pay for a few.


x2.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Record-setting 'Lovstuen Buck' sold

Outdoors Almanac: Record-setting 'Lovstuen Buck' sold
Doug Smith, Star Tribune
Published February 15, 2004

Sold: one legend.

The 38-point "Lovstuen Buck" -- the largest whitetail ever killed by a hunter -- has been sold by the Iowa family that bagged it last fall.

The buyer: Johnny Morris, owner of Bass Pro Shops. The record rack will be on display at Morris' flagship store in Springfield, Mo.
*The price: unknown. Speculation is that it fetched around $100,000.*

The mammoth deer, shot by 15-year-old Tony Lovstuen near his home in Albia, Iowa, sent the hunting world into a tizzy. The 38-point nontypical rack scored 319 and 4/8ths under the Boone and Crockett Club scoring system, making it the No. 3 buck in the world, behind two famous whitetails that were found dead and not killed by hunters.

That means it's the No. 1 whitetail, based on antler measurement, killed by a hunter.

While Bass Pro Shop officials were tight-lipped last week, Christy Lovstuen, mother of Tony, confirmed that the family had sold the rack.

"It will be on display at the Springfield, Mo., store," she said. "It will be nice to have everyone able to go see it forever."
She scoffed at speculation that the rack might be worth millions to the family. "No, not even close," she said.

Christy Lovstuen was in Las Vegas over the weekend attending the SHOT (Shooting, Hunting and Outdoor Trade) Show. A replica of Tony's deer is on display there. The family has made several replicas and retained rights to display them at shows, she said.
Since word of the big buck spread last fall, the family has been swept up in a whirlwind, fielding calls from reporters around the nation. The family gave exclusive rights to photos and their story to North American Whitetail Magazine.

"We had no idea it would be like this," she said. All of the attention has been "mostly good," she said.
Tony was with his dad, Doug Lovstuen, and an uncle when he shot the buck with a muzzleloader during a special youth hunt in September. The buck was well-known because of photos the family had taken of it while it was alive. It was called Iowa's walking world record.

"They didn't do it for money and fame," Christy Lovstuen said. "They did it for the hunt."


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

OYOA said:


> In my CPA firm, I represented an estate with a big collection of B&C animals, world class taxidermy work, and more unique specimens than I could have imagined. You would be surprised what Cabela's offered. Insulted and working off rumors similar to the stories here, the family ask that we approach other groups. We did. Same prices.
> 
> The market is flooded with big animals, especially replicas. If it is an all-time world record, and the original, it might sell for big money. Just top 50 to top 100 B&C animals, as impressive as they are, are not worth a ton, just a couple times more than the cost of taxidermy.
> 
> This family eventually sold to Cabela's. Good money, but not one of the B&C animals sold for over $10K, and most for under $5K. That hardly covered the cost of this museum quality taxidermy. I laugh when I hear people talk about these five and six figure numbers. When talking to those groups who are supposed buyers at such high prices, they laugh about these stories. I would suggest they are just that, stories.


Good Post! The stories of big $$ are usually started by some real gems.


----------



## ILBowhunter22 (Sep 10, 2009)

I work at BPS and we do buy mounts. If its only one mount it usually has to be an absolutely phenomenal buck. Otherwise they just buy in groups. I have never heard any prices but I imagine they aren't that high.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

I would think it would have to be a world record or a very very unique buck to get 25k+. Heck I'd settled for a big ole gift card lol


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

silentassassin said:


> I know a guy from Indiana that sold one last year to Cabelas. It seems like I heard he received $76,000 and $2500 per year in free gear for life and he got a replica.


After 3 pages I was still laughing my ass off about this one.
That's a fantasy land I wouldn't mind visiting. 


Rembrandt1 said:


> Record-setting 'Lovstuen Buck' sold
> 
> Outdoors Almanac: Record-setting 'Lovstuen Buck' sold
> Doug Smith, Star Tribune
> ...


$100k for the largest whitetail ever killed by a hunter seems legit. 
Beyond that, as sad as it may be the 200"+ deer are so common these days, that they probably fetch well under $10k.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

I have first-hand knowledge of a BPS deal...

Good friend of mine killed a 200 2/8" net typical in 1993 (something like 10 days before Milo Hanson killed his WR). Deer also grossed over 231" as a typical (could have also netted near 150" NT). At the time... highest grossing typical of all time. Only deer with 2 main beams over 32". Also had a 28 1/2" inside spread. Very unique deer. He sold it to BPS for $25K and it still resides in their King of Bucks collection (just saw it on last year's TV show). He was also featured in a Monster Bucks video (same year as Milo). In addition to selling the rack, he got a $10K appearance fee for 4 days during their Fall Hunting Classic in 1994. I hung out in the booth with him and Milo for 4 days that year. He had to have his own replicas made (at his expense) before selling.

Hunter's name... Brian Damery from Illinois. Google it... I think there's still some NAW articles online about it.


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

the damery bucks is my favorite monster bucks profile they have ever done. that deer is amazing, and doesnt even look real he's so big. i've seen it in springfield in the King of bucks collection. awesome deer.


----------



## Baldona523 (Feb 12, 2010)

KC-IL said:


> I have first-hand knowledge of a BPS deal...
> 
> Good friend of mine killed a 200 2/8" net typical in 1993 (something like 10 days before Milo Hanson killed his WR). Deer also grossed over 231" as a typical (could have also netted near 150" NT). At the time... highest grossing typical of all time. Only deer with 2 main beams over 32". Also had a 28 1/2" inside spread. Very unique deer. He sold it to BPS for $25K and it still resides in their King of Bucks collection (just saw it on last year's TV show). He was also featured in a Monster Bucks video (same year as Milo). In addition to selling the rack, he got a $10K appearance fee for 4 days during their Fall Hunting Classic in 1994. I hung out in the booth with him and Milo for 4 days that year. He had to have his own replicas made (at his expense) before selling.
> 
> Hunter's name... Brian Damery from Illinois. Google it... I think there's still some NAW articles online about it.


Good stuff. That is about what I would expect for a buck like that, now a days that deer probably would of fetched closer to 75k no doubt. That sounds like a very very unique and impressive specimen. I just think a lot of guys think that any 200 inch buck is gonna get them 25k. Not that 200 inches isn't amazing, it is, and most likely i'll never see one let alone kill one. But there are what 25 200 inch deer killed a year, many more probably. 25 a year for 20 years is 500 200 inch bucks since 1990. The market is just not there for every great buck to be bought. It has to be truly spectacular.


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

KSNimrod said:


> Yep. It's always, "A friend of my uncle's buddy was offered 1.6 million and free hookers for life!"... all the while the actual world record animals don't command a fraction of that figure.


Everything is for sale, especially when your talkin free hookers for life..............1.6 wouldn't hurt either...........


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't know anyone who has. The trophies on my wall are my legacy and I couldn't sell that.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

If you think they don't pay big bucks your diffidently wrong. Guys that quit there jobs and travel the show scenes with there bucks 
are getting paid some how. Talk to guy who was with his at the trade show and he did exactly what I said and said he loving it. He 
sold alot of Primos cans for them. Believe his buck was the Beatty Buck, still one of the most impressive racks I have ever seen.

I took a picture of a Monster at the trade show and it was harvested by the ladys son with the buck at the show and she told me they were going to sell the buck to help pay his college tuition. Her son was a wrestler and remember the conversation well.

I believe in Oklahoma its illegal to sale the horns, my buddy turned down $5000.00 for his years ago for this reason. It was the 
number two buck in are state at the time with a primative gun. It was featured in several magazines.
DB

So remember not only is the head worth something, what you used to shoot the buck with can often pay good money as well.

Kill a world record and see if it not worth a ton of money those who say there not worth anything. Bet those who are saying they wont 
bring much would be smiling all the way to the bank. 
DB


DB


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Mom always said not to throw effort after foolishness. If someone offered me 25 Grand for a mount I'd sell it. Plain and simple.


----------



## Grey Man (May 8, 2011)

I shot bigfoot and sold him to Cabela's, even though they only offered $300 and a couple packs of Slim Jims. But man, those Slim Jims were good!


----------



## Sweetcorn (Nov 24, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> If you think they don't pay big bucks your diffidently wrong. Guys that quit there jobs and travel the show scenes with there bucks
> are getting paid some how. Talk to guy who was with his at the trade show and he did exactly what I said and said he loving it. He
> sold alot of Primos cans for them. Believe his buck was the Beatty Buck, still one of the most impressive racks I have ever seen.
> 
> ...


Endorsments for big money are one thing, selling "a big rack for $100K" is entirely different.


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

These threads always have some good stories in them! 

I have no doubt that if you were to kill a giant animal you might be able to make a little cash, but the idea of making thousands upon thousands of dollars for killing a deer is somewhat laughable. Lots of folks are convinced that if they were to kill a world record or something close to it they'd suddenly become rich at the expense of the companies who make the products they used to take the animal, (not to mention selling the animal itself to a collector in one form or another) and that's just simply not the case.

Working in the industry, you will receive a few requests annually for payoff in return for photos, antlers, mounts, etc of animals taken with your company's photos. In my experience, I have yet to see any amount of money change hands in these situations.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Just realized what I typed before... Brian's deer would have also netted 250" NT, not 150". Sorry... not used to typing a "2" when typing in a score!!!


----------



## Mudshack (Nov 3, 2005)

nelly23 said:


> I am going to call BS on a lot of the stories about people getting big money for their deer. I shot a 232 inch buck and the most that was offered was $4,500 and it wasn't even for sale. I am not saying that some mounts are not puchased but I highly doubt that anyone is getting 60k+.


^^^^^ What he said. Cabelas told me they are on a buying freeze because they have warehouse full. Heck, I shot my trophy not far from two major BPS stores and a Cabelas. You would think that they would want to use it as a reminder to people that there are big deer out there on public land. I know some minor radio advertising would pull locals in to see the buck and possibly hear the story. My buck has two broken tines that would have pushed him over 200 and I haven't been offered a $10 gift card. LOL But, everyone throwing around the big numbers are just doing that....throwing around numbers. Unless you broke some major records, there isn't much behind the numbers. Enjoy your trophy and sharing the story to friends. OH...and for the record....It cost about $600 to get a mount like mine below....but it would cost about $2500 to get a replica made, so save the heartache and just enjoy your deer.














Photos courtesy of Mike Hunsucker


----------



## Pansona81 (Jun 4, 2014)

*How do you sell a buffalo head?!*

Where can I sale a buffalo head


----------



## sf22nd (Dec 9, 2013)

Seems like cabelas or bps could just send someone on a texas trophy hunt to kill an enormous deer rather than paying those enormous numbers.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

I got an e-mail Sunday from my taxidermist letting me know my life size bear mount was done. My wife was the one who came up with the great idea to go with a full body mount. I haven't even seen the finished product and I'm already wondering if there might be a store where I can put it on display, I have no room for it. I don't know what she was thinking but it was one argument I was willing to let her win.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

mr alien x said:


> Gander mountain "rent" your mounts. they switched owners and the old one took all the mounts so they offered 500$ worthof "gander money" each mount



When was Gander sold to a different owner?


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

BigDeer said:


> so if you shot a buck and Bass Pro would give you $25k plus a replica mount that is spitting image, no dice?


They could have all my mounts and my dad's 2 160s for that $.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't believe any of the large numbers that get thrown around at all.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

SlimTastic said:


> Maybe I'm just cheap, but if they offered me a couple thousand and a quality replica I'd be all over it. No one is going to be able to tell its a replica and I'd still know I killed that deer.


Me too


----------



## LOSTnWoods (Jun 16, 2010)

Get the replicas and put the money in the bank for the kids future. I have two girls. Do you realize what the wedding alone will cost! Oh wait what am I saying they are going to career woman with great jobs. Lol


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

this


Ned250 said:


> No way I'd sell. Them offering replicas is telling enough. They can pay me for the rights to make a replica, but they're not getting the real thing.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Pansona81 said:


> Where can I sale a buffalo head
> View attachment 1965931





Take that thing in Cabelas and go to the customer service desk with it and ask what they will give you for it.


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

Id sell in a heartbeat, then buy more land and make improvements; but that's just me.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Three year old thread guys...


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

I got this picture of my bear from the taxidermist today. Maybe I can find a place to put him on the wall. I'm glad he was thinking that way because we never discussed it but it looks like that's what he had in mind. Might be easier for a store to display it if I find the right place to approach about doing so.


----------

